# Breeding Ghost Shrimp



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

If I wanted to raise the babies would I have to keep them separate from the adults. My plan is to use a 4 gallon tank as a breeding tank, will that work.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Palaemonetes in the Palaemonidae famliy mainly eat ditritus on the bottom, however they will eat smaller shrimp(including their babies) if given a chance. They are very vulnerable while molting which is about every 2 months. Removing the young to a seperate tank is reccomended. They can be agressive towards other Palaemonetes. A good rule of thumb is 1 shrimp per gal and have proper caves/rocks for them to hide while molting. This rule of thumb takes into consideration the actual dimensions of the floor space provided by any given tank. btw, i love ghost shrimp. I have a bunch in my 20gal. They will also eat snail eggs, so if you get an infestation of pond snails you can add ghost shrimp to keep their numbers in check. good luck...


----------

